# jealous Slovenian girl(s) about MAC :((



## Moxy (Jan 6, 2009)

I've just had a really negative experience which I would like to share with you guys and maybe you guys can give me your thoughts on it. I will try to be as brief as possible so you don't have to read through a long Spaghetti Bolognese post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is particularly hard/upsetting because the "incident" I just had was with one of my best friend's girlfriend. I can't talk to him because I won't be nasty about his girl of course, and I can't talk to my Liam because it's make up related and he would probably tell me to eff off lol because he despises make up so much.

So here is what has happened:

As most of you know, I am from Slovenia where MAC isn't available (yet, hopefully), so it's virtually impossible for girls to get a hold of MAC's wonderful products. I am lucky because I can buy MAC in England when I visit my boyfriend. And because I'm a nice person (or at least I would like to think so lol, maybe I'm living in a lie) I also ask other Slovenian girls what would they like to have, so they give me their lists and transfer the money it would cost them and I bring them the merchandise.

So tonight I was talking to this girl who is a gf of one of my best mates. And she said she's sick of using fingers for her liquid foundation and I said "oh I'm going to MAC counter in February, would you like me to bring you anything, maybe a good foundation brush?"

So we started talking about different f. brushes (well I did the talking because she didn't know any foundation brushes) and I explained that there's many different ones she could use (i.e. I told her a lot about 190, 187 and 109) and how to use them, and I gave her links from youtube from people who did tutorials for different brushes so she could see how they use it because i thought maybe my explanations were funny or difficult to understand if you don't know anything about the brush. So it took us over 2 hours to go through the brushes and the videos, and the prices and my overall thoughts on it.

And after those 2 hours she says "_you know just because you can use MAC and the rest of us can't you dont have to act like you have just grabbed God's balls_".









I am still hurt from what she said. I don't think I was in any way bragging. I offered her my help and explained stuff and gave her links, i mean i really took the time to explain stuff properly.

Now, I am still thinking why would she say something like that. Could it be plain jealoussy that I have MAC at home and she doesn't? But I always offer her my "services", i always ask if she wants something before I go to England. Or is it because we're good friends with her boyfriend?

What do you guys think? I am just so sad that after 2 hours of doing MAC a big advertising lol someone would say this to me.


----------



## Willa (Jan 6, 2009)

Well...
It seems somebody is jealous of you and your knowledge

Personnaly, I've also been ''attacked'' on my knowledge on French canadian boards. People call me aunty or grandma, even the clown, because I use colored makeup like MAC of MUFE.

I know this situation isnt an online situation, but I would just let it go, forget about it, but most of it all : stop being nice to her and her jealous friends. She definatly crossed the line on respect...

This kind of toxic persons isnt good to be with, so not to pass for the naughty evil ''know it all'' girl, just act polite to them, or when they are with you, and they'll see how desperate and pathetic they have been to you


----------



## eyesess (Jan 6, 2009)

I am so sorry that you had to have that experience.  This woman is negative and very angry.  She is obviously very jealous of you.  It is important to know that it isn't you and that it is all her.  You are so kind to spend a lot of your time talking to her about makeup brushes that would be a great help to her, since she told you she didn't like using her fingers.  You even offered to pick up product for her when you went to England.  You are are a very sweet and helpful person that anyone with half a brain would be lucky to call a friend.  If you wanted to have something that they didn't, you wouldn't offer to take time while you were in England and shop for them.  Just doesn't make sense.  Just Keep your beautiful head up and be your wonderful positive self, know it is not you - and as hard as it is, just ignore the negative energy of that angry, jealous person when she is around.


----------



## COBI (Jan 7, 2009)

I would honestly try to let it go.

Our intentions are not always how people perceive us.  It would simply seem that despite trying to be helpful that after "after 2 hours of doing MAC a big advertising", it was all just a bit much for her.

I'm not trying to slam you because I do understand the passion and that you were trying to be helpful, but from the other side, I don't think we can automatically assume she is jealous or "toxic" because any person may feel this way after listening to someone educate us for two hours about one type of item.  

 It would seem that based on the bitterness of her comment, she was likely "hurt" by the way your helpfulness came across as, for some reason, she seemed to take it as you saying she needed MAC brushes or it was garbage.  Again, not saying that what's you said, but how she perceived it.  Her comment may have been a childish response, perhaps, but I don't think it is fair to assume jealous/toxic based on a single comment.

I would not let this continue to bother you.  You meant to be helpful; she took it another way.  Sometimes that's just the way it goes.  

Miscommunication and misperception is a frustrating (but unfortunately normal) part of life unfortunately.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 7, 2009)

Just let it go, and move on from it. I wouldn't try to play nice with her, she was obviously jealous. You probably got super excited and were going on and on talking, I'm sure a lot of us do when we talk about our precious MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you were just sharing your joy, giving her information, and offering her some help with getting some awesome stuff. 

It's HER loss. You should only feel sorry that she has such a shitty attitude. If I were you, I'd find new friends. Jealous friends always screw things up.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 7, 2009)

aww Moxy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest, I think she was in information overload....

I have been in that situation before, and being the proud, stubborn person that I am, I dont like when I think people are trying to tell me what I "should" be doing even though this isnt actually their intention if you know what I mean?  (I'm not saying that you were telling her what she "should" be doing, only that she may have percieved it that way, so please dont take that the wrong way)

The other person can have all the good intentions in the world but if it's something I'm sensitive about or jealous about (like perhaps in her case the fact that you have access to MAC and she doesnt - even if she doesnt want it/or that you know *how* to use it!) then I will start getting annoyed/agitated/snappy, and it sounds like that is exactly what happened here...

Honestly, I wouldnt worry too much about it, she will get over it!  I know it hurts, but sometimes we just have to put a bandage on it and keep going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure she knows that you only had good intentions and were trying to help


----------



## Willa (Jan 7, 2009)

COBI : I guess we don't have the same opinion on toxic people, and it's ok, but from my point of view and experiment, it can also be small things like Moxy's situation...

I wasnt there, for sure, but again from what I know, that type of person isnt probably at her first bad comment. 

Yeah, she talked about it during 2h, but the girl could AT LEAST have told her it was enough... that she got it... before, instead of listening to the whole story and act like a child at the end... come on, when I don't wanna hear a long story, I tell the other person that she could make it shorter


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry i just had to laugh at "grabbed gods balls"...never heard mac compared to gods balls before!

she was either jealous or just a bit overwhelmed. still it was very rude because she could of just said "no thanks im ok finding an alternative myself" rather than being snippy. 

personally if it was me id let it go but if she mentioned make up again id say 'im sorry i cant talk about makeup right now im off to grab gods balls!!" and see how she liked it!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 7, 2009)

Whether she was jealous or overwhelmed or both, she was rude, and what she said was uncalled for.  Try to let it go, I know it hurt your feelings, but the best thing you can do is not dwell on it and move past it.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG I could log into Specktra!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   Thanks everyone! 
It's true that i get super excited when explaining stuff, but she knows I always get hyperactive while explaining about something that I love. I really didn't mean to scare her with my attitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but she kind off scared me with hers.

I completely understand what COBI is saying, I suppose it is totally possible that this would happen. I really didn't understand yesterday, so I decided to post it here to see what you guys think. The majority thinks what I thought of first too. Not that I'm protecting the girl or anything, but she DOES have a very short temper and little patience. Perhaps such a long talk about brushes was way too long (oh and we also had a look at coastal scents brushes, so I didn't show her just mac, but I did say that since I'm using the MAC ones I can tell her first hand how good the are).

Luckily we weren't like really good friends, I have a gentle (yet completely dirty LOL) personality and to me she is too harsh so we're only mainting somewhat of a friendship because I think it's the right thing to do, since I'm good friends with her boyfriend. That might change soon, but I agree with you guys, I think I should let it go and be on polite speaking terms with her. 



The other thing is, that in those 2 hours, it wasn't just me incosiderably rambling about MAC. It was a _dialog_, a conversation, a discussion if you will. She was actively asking stuff about the brushes and how to do this and that. So it wasn't like she had to sit there like at school where you have to listen to the professor for ages without saying anything.



I can't help it though, I htink about it and I get upset and hurt again. If me knowing a product and passing the knowledge on equals bragging and acting like I've grabbed God by the balls, then I don't know what she would say here on Specktra where we share our knowledge and experiences all the time and love each other for it?

Abby_08: heehee that made me giggle, imagine I really would reply like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rachel: thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Willa (Jan 8, 2009)

Man, this girl is weird...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so sorry that this happened to you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first thought was that she must have been jealous and a bit overwhelmed but like you now wrote that you had a nice conversation and not only just about MAC I think that she was just jealous. Maybe about you having MAC and probably especially about you knowing how to use it properly!

I think too you just should let it go and not affect you too much. This was so rude and you don't deserve to be hit by her attitide after you helped her!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 8, 2009)

haha u so should reply to her like that!! or say "would you like to touch my brush, then you too will be grabbing gods balls...i wouldnt like to deprive you of this priviledge" haha


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww, Moxy. I hope you're feeling better about this issue by now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think she was really jealous of your vast amount of knowledge, and maybe she was feeling inferior so she tried to hide it by making that remark (people who are insecure always try to act bolder/meaner to make themselves feel better).

Well, if you want an audience, I'm willing to listen to you talk about MAC and makeup brushes (I don't own a single MAC brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




because they're too expensive).

Anyway about being carried away when we talk about MAC. I agree with that. I can go on and on about MAC to my friend, I know she gets really bored (and I suspect she's kinda irritated too), especially when I drag her to a MAC counter with me. Sad, but I really just wanted to spread the love. I guess not everyone's into MAC so we gotta watch mouths and not ramble too much.


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't even know what the hell that's supposed to mean "grabbing god by the balls"..??? Unless it's a slovenian saying, I dunno. I never heard it before, but yeah.

Anyways, she just sounds like a bitch. Not even a "thank you for the info", just that snarky ass comment? I would have been like.. "you know what.. why don't you just keep using your dirty ass fingers for your foundation and forget I ever said anything, you ungrateful twat. See if I ever bring you any MAC from the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"


...but then again, I don't necessarily hold back my feelings like you may 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't take that shit though, after spending all that time and energy trying to help her out? Oh.. no, no. She would hear it from me! haha


----------



## Moxy (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I don't even know what the hell that's supposed to mean "grabbing god by the balls"..??? Unless it's a slovenian saying, I dunno. I never heard it before, but yeah._

 
Hmmm it could be a Slovenian saying, i'm not sure, but it's supposed to mean you're bragging in a broad sense. i.e. in my case, when she said i behave like i grabbed God by the balls - stop acting like you know evrything and got the best stuff (=brushes in this sense). It's difficult to explain, but APPARENTLY God's balls are something supacool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Anyways, she just sounds like a bitch. Not even a "thank you for the info", just that snarky ass comment? I would have been like.. "you know what.. why don't you just keep using your dirty ass fingers for your foundation and forget I ever said anything, you ungrateful twat. See if I ever bring you any MAC from the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"_

 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL I LOVE THIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the perfect world where I wouldnt bit my tongue I would just love to quote ya word by word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for making me laugh and spray tea when I read this


----------



## Moxy (Jan 9, 2009)

I just realized I'm flying to London Luton airport and this one doesn't have a MAC counter. Awesome. Not only that I can't bring that girl any MAC, I can't get myself any either. Yipee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's a mac counter one hour of drive away from where my BF lives, but he'd rather crap on his mum than take me there.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I just realized I'm flying to London Luton airport and this one doesn't have a MAC counter. Awesome. Not only that I can't bring that girl any MAC, I can't get myself any either. Yipee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's a mac counter one hour of drive away from where my BF lives, but he'd rather crap on his mum than take me there._


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

it's horrible what jealous people say.. I am from croatia and we don't have any mac nearer than Austria, I tend to buy a lot online and I absolutely hate it when someone I don't know well comes to my flat and sees several of my makeup bags (jeez I really don't have THAT much, but even if I had, who cares, I didn't ask them to borrow me money for it :S ) they are like, why do you need that much makeup? or, you really do spend a lot! or, you don't wear much makeup (due to my current lifestyle, told them that would change soon tho) so why do you buy it at all? I don't pay much attention but it's really fascinating why people feel the urge to have such comments, I know that what I'm saying isn't directly related to your experience but it's kinda same for both, instead of being friendly, it seems it's really easier to be nasty sometimes


----------



## Moxy (Jan 9, 2009)

Splattergirl, i agree, it's easier to be mean than polite for some people :S

And it's about time we get MAC in our two countries!!


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

someone told me they were to open a store here in Zagreb (although I really think Ljubljana would be first by far ^^ ) but they would make prices so high only "cheerleaders" or "socialites" would want to afford those... wish MAC had about same prices everywhere.. not only is our VAT 22% but there are so many other taxes my head hurts! if it opens I'll sure go to take a snapshot of the prices, just for fun


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 10, 2009)

Grabbed God's balls? I'm sorry but that's the best "saying" I've ever come across. I must use this every day!

I have nothing new to say because everyone else gave great insight.
I think it was just her insecurity and jealousy that came out. You did nothing wrong.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *splattergirl* 

 
_someone told me they were to open a store here in Zagreb (although I really think Ljubljana would be first by far ^^ )_

 
They did?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a long online conversation with MAC almost 3 years ago and they did say they will extended their services to Slovenia, Croatia and Serbia in the future, but nothing has been said or done until now. I think I'm going to send them another email LOL!

Aww you're too sweet, I think Zagreb is a great city. I've been there several times and in February I'll be flying to London from Zagreb's airport! If MAC opened a store in Zagreb and not in Ljubljana, I would drive there gladly! I'm not sure if guys at the border would like my make up shopping bag though


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 10, 2009)

well, that certainly goes vice versa too, I'd love to see ljubljana again and not only by night, I used to go out to Metelkova ch0 and then wait for the train until 10am, those were the days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and it's less complicated for me to go there than Austria to see H&M since we still don't need a passport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw... we got the saying "grab the god for the beard" I think but it's all the same


----------



## nunu (Jan 10, 2009)

She is jealous! Ignore her, you have offered help (although you didn't have to) and she snaps at you..

Forget about her and don't get her anything because she doesn't deserve it...Cow..
Please don't be sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As chris crocker says "do the hair flip and keep on living"


----------



## Moxy (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Nora! Oh and I wont be able to get her anything...or get ME anything for that matter because I'm flying to London Luton and there's no MAC there.


----------



## nunu (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thanks Nora! Oh and I wont be able to get her anything...or get ME anything for that matter because I'm flying to London Luton and there's no MAC there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww that's sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it sucks boo. Manchester Airport's got a MAC counter.

Get whatever you want/can from MAC online , i know you won't be able to test or see the prodcuts but you can use specktra for that


----------



## Moxy (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Get whatever you want/can from MAC online , i know you won't be able to test or see the prodcuts but you can use specktra for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww I can't do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You see the shipping and the billing address need to be the same, it's their policy. And the shipping address would be my bf's address and my Visa card has my Slovenian address. I tried before but MAC has turned me down. Politely, true, but turned me down nontheless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So i'm stuck. And Liam wont take me to MAC if I begged him.

Poop.


----------



## Snow_White (Jan 10, 2009)

A bit late to the topic, but anyway. That comment was really uncalled for. Too bad there isn't a MAC store in Ljubljana, though, I miss it as well and I have to get all of mine from my Dad when he goes to the States on business. So far I haven't met any Slovenian girls who'd know what MAC is.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 10, 2009)

You're not late, I love it how many girls have responded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay another Slo girl!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We really need it. It's a shame how people here think that L'oreal is the best thing that can happen to you makeup-wise!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 10, 2009)

Regardless of why she felt the need to make such a comment, she should have kept it to herself! That was just rude an uncalled for.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now she won't be too happy when you bring back MAC goodies for your other friends and she is left out!  She will learn her lesson fast enough that a sharp tongue gets you nowhere!!   You were very sweet for taking the time to share and if she wasn't interested, she could have just said "thanks, but no thanks".


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 10, 2009)

I mean we got loads of drogerie markt's and loads of girls really shop here (I used to, the whole time I was going out to clubs ans stuff so up to 3-4 yrs ago) but when I discovered there were some brands out there worth a lot more and of much better quality I stopped buying anything other than green apple juice and dog treats in DM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the problem of this nation is, most people are content with what they got! as for makeup, same for nightlife, clothing brands etc. if we really wanted more, maybe we would even have something better.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *splattergirl* 

 
_I mean we got loads of drogerie markt's and loads of girls really shop here (I used to, the whole time I was going out to clubs ans stuff so up to 3-4 yrs ago) but when I discovered there were some brands out there worth a lot more and of much better quality I stopped buying anything other than green apple juice and dog treats in DM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the problem of this nation is, most people are content with what they got! as for makeup, same for nightlife, clothing brands etc. if we really wanted more, maybe we would even have something better._

 
Hahahaha yeah, girls go to DM shop and they think it's a make up event of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok i must not be mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They could at least go to Mueller where there's loads of brands, but still none of the ones we want (MAC, NARS, BOBBI BROWN, STILA, SMASHBOX, URBAN DECAY, THE BODY SHOP, NYX...) We literally have NOTHING lol. And most of the people don't give a damn, yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why we're not seeing any improvement.


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 10, 2009)

oh, right, we got Mullers too, two of them even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and some other expensive stores who charge twice as much as ebay with shipping included, but those brands aren't present there either..  you're in the EU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I thought you got loads of stuff we don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well even if that ain't so, you got H&M and I'd eat a cockroach if I could shop in H&M whenever I wanted, last time I did was 4yrs ago, so I am condemned to shop for clothes on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and you're closer to Vienna and Graz where there is MAC but probably pretty expensive too.. at least no customs


----------



## Moxy (Jan 11, 2009)

Ohhh that's true, you dont have H&M!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE H&M!
I'm sure you'll be in the EU soon, I just hope our politicians stop bickering because it's so childish. I can't believe they're paid so much for what they do. 
I would bicker 24/7 for 6000 euros a month as well!!

Hey, Graz is almost 4 hours of driving away, and Vienna is 6 hours with a train (been there last summer). Do you really think I have the time and money for such trips? Ebay actually comes cheaper than that lol.


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 11, 2009)

indeed! it just seems closer geographically (in fact, we have to travel 4h to Graz too, I used to go to organised shopping trips with a friend before) and Vienna 6h, same as Belgrade... been there only once, long before I heard of MAC!
well, it's politicians job to bitch... I don't care who's right or wrong and I am not acquainted with the problem, doesn't interest me at all anymore whether we enter EU or not, I'm going outta here as soon as I finish my law degree! if our politicians were so capable and if our people elected capable politicians at all, we would be further for a long range with our development than we are now. I know there wasn't a war in Slovenia but war isn't the eternal excuse for being narrow minded and greedy, I truly admire your people and you deserve EU, this country in fact doesn't and many many people are totally indifferent or even don't want to enter EU! enough said, I wish them all the self sufficiency on Earth then ^^





sorry for being massively offtopic... but I rarely have a chance to talk to anyone from Slovenia so I want to stress my point and say, "I like Slovenians"


----------



## Moxy (Jan 11, 2009)

Hahaha well said, I couldn't agree more! 
I just saw in your siggy that you're moving to the US! Fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just imagine all the shops and make up brands there!! + all the online shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 11, 2009)

that's the plan, hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if it doesn't come to life, I'll try somewhere nice and cozy in EU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't have nothing at all against Ljubljana except that I don't know almost nothing of slovenian, I can somewhat understand the border police guys in train IF they talk slowly as if they were talking to mentally challenged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but thats as far as it gets


----------



## lara (Jan 12, 2009)

Were you helping her or lecturing her?

I'd probably be a touch snappy as well if someone had been lecturing me for two hours on a topic that I wasn't exactly emotionally invested in.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 16, 2009)

Oops, forgot to check on the thread! Yeah, it was a discussion between us, I would describe myself as helping her, but who knows how she felt, there's always two sides of the medal.

I did get surprised about something, though. As most of you know, I had a bday 2 days ago and her boyfriend bought me a lipgloss and Hello Kitty earrings. 
That's a pretty amazing gift - for a guy!! I mean my boyfriend bought me a PC game expansion lol. This might sound ridiculous, but what if she was/is jealous of me as a person? And her retort had nothing to do with the brushes? I can well understand that, I KNOW I would get all pissy if MY boyfriend would get someone else a lipgloss and earrings.


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 16, 2009)

Look in the Sales/Swap thread for new ones! That would be cool.

And alsooo..maybe use your bf's credit card instead?

AND LOOOOL!! at what your bf gave you (PC game expansion) lol. Thats soooo cute haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My bf is so like that lol


----------



## Moxy (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prinsesa* 

 
_ 
And alsooo..maybe use your bf's credit card instead?_

 
No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a) He wouldnt let me
 and
b) I wouldnt even ask. I think it's wrong. I respect his money.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prinsesa* 

 
_
AND LOOOOL!! at what your bf gave you (PC game expansion) lol. Thats soooo cute haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My bf is so like that lol_


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prinsesa* 

 
_
AND LOOOOL!! at what your bf gave you (PC game expansion) lol. Thats soooo cute haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My bf is so like that lol_

 
mine too luckily... I'd HATE if he brought me flowers, chocolates, perfumes and stuff! I think I got a laptop mouse for my last bday


----------



## Moxy (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *splattergirl* 

 
_mine too luckily... I'd HATE if he brought me flowers, chocolates, perfumes and stuff! I think I got a laptop mouse for my last bday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Mine got me a cat food bowl once for my bday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shouldn't that be a gift for my cat?


----------



## moonlit (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





Mine got me a cat food bowl once for my bday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shouldn't that be a gift for my cat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol

btw that was so bitchy of her to say something like that.. She was jealous of u.. oh well .. some girls are bitchy..


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





Mine got me a cat food bowl once for my bday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shouldn't that be a gift for my cat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This post made my day! It's so funny. He probably thought that a cat food bowl was a practical gift since you have a cat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah, it seems like an indirect gift for the cat, since you'll not be using it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cats are my favorite animal


----------



## Moxy (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ It was funny. I got home, gave my cat the food bowl and thought "ok soo where's MY present?" 
At least it gets a lot of attention everyday lol.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ It was funny. I got home, gave my cat the food bowl and thought "ok soo where's MY present?" 
At least it gets a lot of attention everyday lol. 







_

 
Awww Moxy! You had to do that, post a pic of your kitty! My heart just melted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If only I lived near you, i would go over to play with the cat everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a Persian, is it? It looks very fluffy and cuddly to me.


----------

